# 1/18 Scale Diorama Items By A608



## aruba608 (Nov 21, 2011)

why can't i upload my pics ? Keeps telling me Upload Failed.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

aruba608 said:


> why can't i upload my pics ? Keeps telling me Upload Failed.


You are still under your post quota!


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

You need to do a few more post to be able to upload pics. Just go into other people's post and type complimants on theirs to build up your post count.


----------



## aruba608 (Nov 21, 2011)

Gotcha Thanks


----------

